# Night race at mikes 9/26



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Since the river rained out we will have a race here at mikes..But we have the SWCS racing on the onroad and since I'm the only guy here at mikes that can call races it will have to be a night race. Racing should start at 7:30 we will only run 2 Qualifier's to help speed things up..Good news is entry will only be $15. Come out have some fun racing under the lights.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Does this mean that there won't be Saturday "day race"? Will the offroad be open for practice tomorrow?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you are correct Darren. no day time races. 

Get your honey do's done early and take mama out to dinner tonight. lol

Old school Houston racing on Saturday night. Back in the day only a few years ago we would have 100 entries on a Saturday night.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it a 50/50 race? Not going to really matter to me because I am going to break in an engine for next week and generally I don't do that well at Mike's.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Darren- What time you think you going to be there to practice or break in that new mill?

Not sure if I can make the racing but, I want to come up there to get some more laps in.


Phil- Is it possible that the loop be turned on to see what kind of laps were running duirng practice?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I was going at noon but now that we are running at the river, that is where I will be.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wife has a game to cover tonight so I won't be able to race tonight.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mark, you and Otro Hoto bring your stock Slashes. Itching to get my SC10 on the track and I think I can make tomorrow night.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be there for racing. Hopefully enough people will come to be able to race. Playing with myself isnt fun.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Does this mean that there won't be Saturday "day race"? Will the offroad be open for practice tomorrow?


Yes there will be practice if on 2.4


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> Playing with myself isnt fun.


That last part did not sound to good LOL :slimer::slimer::slimer:

Matt


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> I was going at noon but now that we are running at the river, that is where I will be.


I thought the river race was rained out??


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

like a bunch of women down at the river. can't make up their mind. JK 

I got an email that it was back on for tonight around lunch.

Also got a txt to see what time we are starting tomorrow form the boys over in LA. looks like a chance of rain for their race tomorrow.

I will see yall tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Why is everyone worried about a 50/50 race? I race for competition. If I just wanted to take scrub's money, I would race friday nights at the river. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Why is everyone worried about a 50/50 race? I race for competition. If I just wanted to take scrub's money, I WOULD RACE HEADS UP WITH MARK! lol


I ain't trying to start nothing Ron, but wow!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> Why is everyone worried about a 50/50 race? I race for competition. If I just wanted to take scrub's money, I would race friday nights at the river. lol


+1 on the first part anyway.lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I thought we were all trying to get rich with our toys. Right?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

You gonna make it Guff? Supposed to be a handful of slashes.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

My dad and I are going! Can't wait to run on the new layout


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

haha I got 10 tanks on the new layout yesterday


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I got to look at it.....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

What a blast last night!!! Thanks Phil for letting us race at night!!! good times


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Good times! The new E-buggy is #1 for E-hoto.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It seem like Saturday night racing is what we should do at Mike's. I wish I could have stayed. It seems we have a better turn out when guys can get off of work to come race.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Man I had a good time. Glad to see E-Joto (Ron Taylor aka Go Faster) out racing again.
And also Paul Schulz is back. Man you were running really well. 
I heard a rumor that Tmiz is going to be making an appearance out at Mikes this coming weekend with his new ride.
We ended up with 34 entries btw. I think with consistency it could easily be 50 +.

I heard a lot of good things about racing on Saturday night. I vote lets keep it up. 
I was able to get most of my honey do's done before I went up there. 

I know a few of us will be in Austin this weekend, but that should not stop yall from getting in some racing next Saturday.
I will be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Almost forgot, Darren. good job with the mini revo. Glad you had a good time.
See ya next weekend in Austin


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a great time. Back to back night races is taking it's toll. I am dragging arse this morning.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> Man I had a good time. Glad to see E-Joto (Ron Taylor aka Go Faster) out racing again.
> And also Paul Schulz is back. Man you were running really well.
> I heard a rumor that Tmiz is going to be making an appearance out at Mikes this coming weekend with his new ride.
> We ended up with 34 entries btw. I think with consistency it could easily be 50 +.
> ...


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> Good times! The new E-buggy is #1 for E-hoto.


E-HOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Great job Phil, had a blast. Those CORR trucks are fun. New glow plug and my 1/8 won't sound like a tractor anymore LOL. I like the Sat evening gig too, usually have all the kid stuff done by Sat afternoon. On most weekends could you move the start time to maybe 6'ish if there's no on-road conflict? Get everybody (including you) out of there a little earlier.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree chris. 6 or 630 would be better. I will talk to Mike and Phil about that.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep had fun. Hats off to Phil. He looked like he was really worked hard this weekend with all the racing. Great job man!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jasonwipf said:


> Yep had fun. Hats off to Phil. He looked like he was really worked hard this weekend with all the racing. Great job man!


Is this Jason that ran buggy?, This is Paul from Mikes Sat. Night. If so, it was good to meet ya...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry I missed it. Sounds like you guys had fun.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ron did really well for first time out in the electic. What bet did he loose that resulted in that paint job? hahaha


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

hahahaha I like it so I can see it from far away. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I kid, but it does look nice on the track and no one else looks like that.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> Ron did really well for first time out in the electic. What bet did he loose that resulted in that paint job? hahaha


It was his wife that lost the bet. She gambled that he was a man. If you llook at his paint, obviously she was wrong. :rotfl:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

It was good to get back out to the track. I was a little rusty because it had been about 2 months sense I had ran my cars. Good truggy race mmorrow, next time I won’t take it so easy on you. LOL. I really enjoy close races like that.:biggrin:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm glad everyone had fun..We started so late because of the onroad racing. Next time we will try and get things started before 7.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Had a great time Sat. nite.. seemed like a good turn out for a club race... I had to leave before the last 2 mains, waking up at 3 am every morning and playn til 1am didnt mix too well...lol. .. So r club races going to be ran as nite races now??? If so Im in.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Yup, it was fun. I haven't raced but a handful of times in the last 2 yrs.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I like those night races too.


----------

